# Hochtrabende Sprichwörter und was damit ausgedrückt werden soll.



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

Wer eine nicht für sich selbst bestimmte, quaderförmige Ausschachtung in der Pedosphäre vornimmt, wird sich deren Sohlbereich unter Einfluss der Gravitation nähern.


und wie heißt das Sprichwort?


----------



## Lari (22. März 2010)

Wer anderen eine Grube gräbt fällt selbst hinein. (oder so)

Falsches Forum, hat nichts mit WoW zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomagia (22. März 2010)

Wer andern eine Grube gräbt fällt selbst hinein?



Aber mal im Ernst:wer kommt dir im Alltag mit so nem Spruch um die Ecke?


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

Wurscht!

naja ich wette du hast gegoogelt!


----------



## c0bRa (22. März 2010)

Wer andern eine Grube gräbt... Wird selbst Hineinfallen...

Mein Liebling ist zwar kein Sprichwort, trifft das Thema aber auf den Kopf:
*Der immense Usus exterritorialer Vokabeln in der germanistischen Linguistik ist mit dezidiertem Fanatismus auf das maximale Minimum zu reduzieren!*


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

*NÄCHSTES:

Ist man sich emotional ausgesprochen wohl gesonnen, führt dies gelegentlich zu wechselseitig luziferischen Vertrauensseeligkeiten. 

*


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

Gnomagia schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst:wer kommt dir im Alltag mit so nem Spruch um die Ecke?



davon geh ich ja net aus soll ja einfach nur lustig sein was manche raten ^^ aber die meisten googeln ja nur


----------



## TheDoggy (22. März 2010)

Ein der optischen Wahrnehmung unfähiges, geflügeltes aber des Fliegens nicht mächtiges Haustier, gelangt in den Besitz nicht näher definierter Sämereien.

NA?!


----------



## Löx1 (22. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ein der optischen Wahrnehmung unfähiges, geflügeltes aber des Fliegens nicht mächtiges Haustier, gelangt in den Besitz nicht näher definierter Sämereien.
> 
> NA?!



ein blindes huhn findet auch mal ein Korn


----------



## Windelwilli (22. März 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ein der optischen Wahrnehmung unfähiges, geflügeltes aber des Fliegens nicht mächtiges Haustier, gelangt in den Besitz nicht näher definierter Sämereien.
> 
> NA?!




Ein blindes Huhn findet auch mal ein Korn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (22. März 2010)

Spoiler



hier findet ihr alles


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

*Verbale Kommunikation entspricht einem duktilen Münzmetall, das dem der diametralen Handlung in seiner Wertigkeit unterzuordnen ist.
*
das auch gut!


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> hier findet ihr alles



SPIELVERDERBER!!!! püüü.... 

jetzt muss ich ma was anderes suchen damit ichb die leute nerven kann!

mir is soooo... Fad auf der Arbeit lasst mir meinen Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (22. März 2010)

Was sich liebt, das neckt sich.

Daran ist doch nichts schwer Oo Und nein, ich habe nicht gegoogelt...


----------



## Super PePe (22. März 2010)

Zuuljin schrieb:


> SPIELVERDERBER!!!! püüü....



Sagt meine Frau auch immer


----------



## Breasa (22. März 2010)

Zuuljin schrieb:


> *Verbale Kommunikation entspricht einem duktilen Münzmetall, das dem der diametralen Handlung in seiner Wertigkeit unterzuordnen ist.
> *
> das auch gut!



So nicht gegooglet, damit du auch glücklich bist: Reden ist Silber aber schweigen ist Gold....oder so


----------



## Zuuljin (22. März 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Sagt meine Frau auch immer




ohh... will sie immer und du sagst nöö heut net hab kopfweh ^^


----------



## minuba (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch noch einen...

 „Deine verbale Artikulation, in Verbindung mit deiner gestikulierenden Mimik, tangiert mich peripher.“ 





MfG


----------



## Eiszaepfle (22. März 2010)

Löx schrieb:


> ein blindes huhn findet auch mal ein Korn




Auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt mal ein korn!

(ich sag persönlich zur zeit oft zu dingen: Das geht auf keine kuhhaut! => müsst mal googlen was des bedeutet, nicht uninteressant wo es herstammt!)


----------



## Shasta (22. März 2010)

Zuuljin schrieb:


> ohh... will sie immer und du sagst nöö heut net hab kopfweh ^^


die Stimme aus dem Hintergrund ruft: "Du bist doch erst 5!"
Und jetzt renn schnell weg, aber vergiss deine Schminkköfferchen nicht.


----------



## Harkor (22. März 2010)

Nicht auf dieser genannten Seite steht:

*"Populanten von Domizilen mit transparent fragiler Außenstruktur sollten sich von der Umfunktionierung diverser gegen Verformung resistenter Gegenstände in Wurfprojektile distanzieren."*


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2010)

Wer im Gashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!


Nächstes:

Die Expansion subterraner Knollenfrüchte ist umgekehrt Proportional zum Intelligenz des Landwirtes.


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. März 2010)

Die dümmsten Bauern ernten die dicksten Kartoffeln.


----------



## Asayur (26. März 2010)

Jap, mach ma weiter^^


----------

